# MP3 Download app without Push Ads?



## barcodelinux (Jun 19, 2011)

Is there such a thing anymore?

And before you ask, I did try the Opt-Out program and it didn't work. The ads kept showing up.


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Don't think there is... But there is an app that can remove ads from individual apps... Won't post it since it can also bypass copy protection on apps... Hope you're lucky, your going to need it to find this patcher.









Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## dan514x (Sep 20, 2011)

Clever, haha.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jameslfc5 (Jan 5, 2012)

Tinyshark downloader is the best


----------

